# my version of the rzr yeti



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

bought a new $18 igloo cooler just to drill some holes in to put a rubber latch on, also put some turnbuckles on the side so it only takes a second to get a cold snack out no more ratchet straps!!!!


















Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha like it


----------



## Grizzly409 (Mar 5, 2013)

Where did you get the latch from?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Grizzly409 said:


> Where did you get the latch from?


got the latch from work


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Cool idea!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

my buddies gf did this to her lil $16 igloo cooler from Wally World ....i like this idea A LOT!!
i told her to get some bondo for plastic and fill in the word "igloo" at bottom


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> my buddies gf did this to her lil $16 igloo cooler from Wally World ....i like this idea A LOT!!
> i told her to get some bondo for plastic and fill in the word "igloo" at bottom
> 
> View attachment 14056


Until people hear the ice melted sloshing around. A yeti wont do that haha.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol true but it holds ice for the weekend while we're at Red Creek


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I filled my yeti up the Tuesday we got nats, added a bag Friday, and got a cold drink out of it on the ride home Sunday. There $$$ but its worth it to me.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

weekend rides at parks without ice is about the only time I really want to pay for a yeti


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeti are nice but I have a k2 cooler that's half
The price and holds Ice just as long


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

I gotta set up a cooler on mine, ain't payin for a yeti tho, I don't use em that much, lol


----------

